# Apple Airplay Range



## jerremy (Jan 18, 2013)

I have a Denon receiver using apple airplay on my i phone, and I can pretty much walk all over the house but when I get to my bathroom in the master bedroom (about 50 ft away) it tends to cut out a little bit. Is there anything I can do?


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

I think (but I could be wrong) the Airplay performance will depend on your distance from your wifi router rather than your distance from the receiver. How far is your bathroom from your wifi router, and which model Denon do you have?


----------



## jerremy (Jan 18, 2013)

Yes you are correct. I installed a range extender, problem solved.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Excellent. I'm glad you were able to find a solution.


----------

